# Dondurmacı



## FlyingBird

How do you call place where they sell ice cream only?

Dondurma evi, dondurmahane? am i correct?


----------



## ancalimon

Dondurmacı. It's best to use the cı, ci, cu, cü suffix when you are not sure. They never fail  Even if that word is not used in Turkish (for example you want to ask for a shop selling vegetables (vegetable : sebze) but you don't remember the word "manav" meaning "grocery", you can simply ask for a "sebzeci") , people would understand.


----------



## FlyingBird

So dondurmacı mean seller of ice cream and shop, it have 2 meaning?

or simply dondurmacı mean ice cream seller?

dondurmacıya gidelim (let's go to ice cream seller or lets go to ice cream shop)?


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> So dondurmacı mean seller of ice cream and shop, it have 2 meaning?
> 
> or simply dondurmacı mean ice cream seller?
> 
> dondurmacıya gidelim (let's go to ice cream seller or lets go to ice cream shop)?



An ice cream seller is in an ice cream shop. So, no difference.


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> An ice cream seller is in an ice cream shop. So, no difference.


i dont know what do you mean by that as english is not my native language, but i always thought dondurma*cı* mean person who sell ice cream.


----------



## Semeni

FlyingBird said:


> So dondurmacı mean seller of ice cream and shop, it have 2 meaning?
> 
> or simply dondurmacı mean ice cream seller?
> 
> dondurmacıya gidelim (let's go to ice cream seller or lets go to ice cream shop)?



*Dondurmacı: *_1) Maker of ice cream 2) Ice cream seller 3) Ice cream shop_

In this case, yes, your sentence contains all of these meanings. Because both the seller and the ice cream shop have the same job: selling ice cream!  If one introduces himself as 'dondurmacı', then it means that he is either the maker/seller of ice cream or owning an ice cream shop. In order to make it clear, he should explain it in detail. 

*Dondurma dükkanı (even Dondurmacı dükkanı*)* can be also used in many situations. If one has an ice cream shop, then his job is running a "dondurma(cı) dükkanı". For example: - Dondurma dükkanı işletiyorum. / Yaşar Usta'nın dondurma(cı) dükkanına gidelim.

***_ Dondurmacı dükkanı_ may sound weird. I don't know why there is a -cı suffix. Maybe it's just a habit of people using it in that way. Rightly or wrongly, it is also widely encountered. Fyi!


----------



## gkhnrsz

yes, you're right. but we can use dondurmacı for ice-cream shop. it's called *ad aktarması (mecaz-ı mürsel):*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metonymy

example: d_ün ömer seyfettin'i okudum. (i read ömer seyfettin yesterday)
_but it means "i read ömer seyfettin's book yesterday"

her sabah bir *kase *yerim. (i eat a bowl every morning!?)
it means a bowl of yoghurt, soup etc.


----------

